# Difference Between Sensored and Sensorless Brushless Motors



## otisdawhino (Mar 24, 2008)

I know this question has probably already been answered but I cant find it on a search so Im gonna ask it again. I am having a hard time finding the differences between the sensored and sensorless brushless motors. Could anyone tell me the differences and what is better. I know the sensored is more expensive so Im assuming its better but what are the real differences ? I have a Mamba 7700 in my XX4 but I have a Novak GTB SS 6.5 in my XXX4 and the Mamba is sensorless and the Novak is Sensored if my information is correct ?? I cant tell a major difference between the two. I know that I can change more settings with the Mamba through the computer and that Mamba is super smooth and ballistic in my XX4. The Novak seems super smooth too......they are a little different but its nothing that makes one better than the other. 

Any help you can give me would be appreciated.

Otis Da Whino


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

At the risk of offending some Castle fans, Novak has an article on their website explaining the difference:

http://www.teamnovak.com/tech_info/brushless/sensor_vs_sensorless.html

I've got both brands in my 18th scale cars. The biggest difference I've seen is on startup from standing starts. The sensorless systems sometimes just don't launch when you pull the trigger (and they really get confused if a crash ends with the vehicle rolling backwards), although the latest firmware from Castle seems to have _mostly_ cured this. The Novak Mongoose system tends to leave black marks or pull wheelies from standing starts. As far as ultimate power & top speed, really no difference between the two systems.


----------



## otisdawhino (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you very much.....I really appreciate it.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone have some data to compare power density between motors of simlar KV?

Like 10.5 Novak and a Castle or Neu 4800?


----------

